# Protocol for lute and pg 600?



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

OK so I am preparing for the idea that this little doeling may pull out her CIDR.
I have Lute and PG 600 also. I want to know and plan for this doelings heat so I can take her to an outside buck. Friend who owns her is working alot and I cant really rely on her to keep track of her heat cycles.
Since Lute induces heat, and the PG 600 causes ovulation, is there a way around the CIDR if it just wont work? I cannot find any lute/pg 600 instructions online. What are the cons of this method?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

When I A.I.'ed this year, I used all three, CIDR, lute, AND PG600.

CIDR is a progesterone releaser. It tells the doe's body that she is pregnant. When it is removed (as early as 6 days later), the sudden drop in progesterone tell's the doe's body that she needs to go into heat.

Lute is proglastin. I used it the day I removed CIDRs to tell the doe's body she is NOT pregnant, and that she needs to shed her uterine wall to prepare for pregnancy.

PG600 is a combination of mare serum and human GC. It tells the doe's body that she needs to ovulate real soon now.

I pulled CIDRs, gave lute, and gave PG600, 36 hours before breeding. I believe that without the CIDRs, you would still give Lute and PG600 36 hours before breeding.

The dosage I used for my standard-sized goats was 2.5ml lute and 2 ml PG600, if my memory serves.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

OK, sounds good. If the CIDR wont stay in and I end up trying just lute and pg600, should I give a lute dose like 14 days before, and repeat it when I give the pg? I have heard lute needs 2 doses. If just one dose is needed hey even better though.
When you used all three, did adding the lute give you a better/stronger heat? Im worried this doe will clam up since traveling to the buck with her, so the stronger heat, the better.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Just one dose. I have heard 2 doses as well, 14 days apart, but the good Dr. up at TAMU told me that was silly, since what the lute DOES is cause an expulsion of the uterine lining and prepare the goat for a heat cycle. Why would you need to do that twice?

Using the CIDR, Lute, and PG600 caused my silent heat girl, the one that I have not even been sure went INTO heat for the last two years (and she didn't breed last year, in spite of having her choice of 2 bucks for 21 days each) go into screaming, moaning, flames-shooting-out-of-her-butt, full on, where's-the-buck-where-IS-he? heat.

I was impressed with the strength of her heat. She NEVER even baa's, much less screams.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

That sounds excellent. Now hope Im not asking too much here but did you give the lute and pg before pulling the CIDR or at the same time as pulling it? Most protocols for the pg 600 say to do it the morning and pull CIDR at night.
Thanks so much!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Our protocol was:

1. Tempt goat on to newly built A.I. stand with feed and cookies.
2. Get goat locked in.
3. Pull CIDR.
4. Load up syringes with Lute in one and PG600 in the other.
5. Hand syringes to DH, who was on top of the A.I. stand trying to hold goat, who was NOT happy with her hoo-haa being messed with.
6. Try to hold goat feet so DH could get a clean shot.
7. Deliver injections.
8. Pet goat and tell her what a good girl she was. Offer cookies.
9. Have goat turn her nose up at cookies with a sad, betrayed look in her eyes.
10. Release goat and put her back in pen. Pet her until she FINALLY deigns to take a cookie.
11. Repeat all steps with next goat.


----------

